
Manticore: A 4096-core RISC-V Chiplet Arch for Ultra-efficient FP Computing - tlamponi
https://arxiv.org/abs/2008.06502
======
tlamponi
A prototype built with the global foundries 22FDX process can do 188 gflops
per watt, slightly better than the Nvidia Tesla A100, which is manufactured
with the more efficient TSMCs N7 process.

The FP cores are "Snitch" ones:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2002.10143](https://arxiv.org/abs/2002.10143) (Snitch:
A 10 kGE Pseudo Dual-Issue Processor for Area and Energy Efficient Execution
of Floating-Point Intensive Workloads)

